# shooting coyotes



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm looking to start hunting the coyotes prowling my in laws property when I come back to Ohio but feel worried I wont have the balls to kill one due to them being just like dogs. I have a soft spot for dogs so Idk if I could do it. I know that they are ruthless and will kill anything but did anyone else feel this way before?


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

nope... there a varmit that needs to be thinned out, if you like dogs and so do yotes, bump off any u can, august is suppose to be the best month to get them cause the pups are getting bigger and out hunting..


----------



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

What kind of call do u recommend? Also is it legal to hunt them at night?


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

steelheadtracker said:


> What kind of call do u recommend? Also is it legal to hunt them at night?


Simple rabbit in distress will work.... Don't over do the calling, call for a min wait ten repeat if nothing move
And yes shoot them whenever

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm assuming a spotlight is allowed also since its at night? We have a hand/mouth call but do u recommend an electronic?


----------



## catfishing22 (Mar 7, 2009)

Yes spotlights are legal and either of the calls will work electronic is better because it's a little more hand free and less movement but They will both do the job good luck and let us know how you do

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks guys


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

i would also use the fox pup distress and yote pup distress call.since the pups are now starting to hunt,the adults will think one of the pups has got itself in trouble and come looking hard.can be called into very close shotgun range.


----------



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

thanks red


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

steelheadtracker said:


> I'm assuming a spotlight is allowed also since its at night? We have a hand/mouth call but do u recommend an electronic?


I would also use a red or orange pop cover on the light. If funds are available I'd buy a belt light from companies like valley creek, bright eyes, k lite ect... Very light weight very bright lights that hold a good charge. 

They can be picked up used for a fraction of the price

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

sorry but can you explain what a pop cover is


----------

